# Potty training



## Lauren222

Hi can I ask for more advice? I hope that's ok. My daughter is aged 2 and three quarters and has been potty training for 12 days. I feel we were doing better day 1 and 2 than now. At the beginning she was taking herself to the potty off her own back to do wee and poo. Now she has accidents if not told to go every few hours. We thought we'd let her work it out for herself rather than asking to go, except when going out as otherwise she'd not learn her body telling her it is time. Is this a good approach? What should we expect after 12 days of a child of this age? 

Thanks!


----------



## nichub

Hi Lauren, when I toilet trained children in my previous days as a nursery nurse, I took them to the toilet every 15 minutes or so, purely because they become so distracted by toys etc that they forget to ask, I would go straight to underpants/knickers and avoid pull ups etc as they just feel like they have a nappy on, in my experience girls get the hang of it pretty quick (usually within a couple of week) whereas boys take ages! 

Good luck 

Nic
Xx


----------

